# HOCARS Spring Slot Show April 3rd



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Huntington Hilton Hotel
Broadhollow Rd (RT 110)
Melville, NY
Sunday April 3rd
Buy-Sell-Trade Slot Cars
show time 10AM to 2PM
Hope to see you there.........
Bob Beers (203) 804-2455 for info:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Will be there !! :dude:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

That's the plan.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I will be there about 8 AM....:thumbsup:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Another great show. It was great seeing everybody...that I recognize!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I had a good time, p/u some parts. Spoke w/some familiar friends,
made a few new ones & got some pancake speed secrets along the way.
Joe GS, looked for you & heard you had already left. No time to chill & chat??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

dyno dom, come to Hanks drag race in Skippack on april 16 and you can chat direct with the famous sgrig and get some real good pancake tips.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Dom. Unfortunatley my ride pulled his crap on me again. He din't inform me of this until we were on our way to LI!!! He was going to 3 lacrosse games at the meadowlands. But here's the kicker, he had to run from LI to my house, 1.25 hours,then to his house in freehold, 30 minutes south, then grab his son and drive an hour and a little back to the meadowlands. So needless to say he was all over me by 9:30 to leave!!! I was also there to help friends and was pissed I had to go. If I could have managed a ride home I would have stayed but there wasn't one at the time I thought. Turns out I think I couldv'e grabbed a ride with Tom's helper Kevin. 

Sorry I missed everyone but Al has a point Dom, you should ride to my house on the 16th then you can ride to PA with us. Heck I even have too many cars to race so come spend the day racing and you can pick some brains that are going to be there. :wave:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I got there at 8:15 and made my rounds. I picked up some Fray parts and a Tuff ones chassis. Talked to Dom for about a half hour and got the lowdown on the fun run he wants to hold at his house. I promptly went home and built a car especially for that day. Missed you Joe, we must have rubbed shoulders at one point before you got dragged out.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al & Joe, many thanks for the invite, much appreciated.
My Mom's health limits my time & travel to be close by. 
I do hope everyone has a great time, & don't forget the pics for the race report.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Hi Dom. Unfortunatley my ride pulled his crap on me again. He din't inform me of this until we were on our way to LI!!! He was going to 3 lacrosse games at the meadowlands. But here's the kicker, he had to run from LI to my house, 1.25 hours,then to his house in freehold, 30 minutes south, then grab his son and drive an hour and a little back to the meadowlands. So needless to say he was all over me by 9:30 to leave!!! I was also there to help friends and was pissed I had to go. If I could have managed a ride home I would have stayed but there wasn't one at the time I thought. Turns out I think I couldv'e grabbed a ride with Tom's helper Kevin.
> 
> Sorry I missed everyone but Al has a point Dom, you should ride to my house on the 16th then you can ride to PA with us. Heck I even have too many cars to race so come spend the day racing and you can pick some brains that are going to be there. :wave:


Too bad we misseed each other @ the show.I usually stay till about 1:00 & then have lunch & head back to Brooklyn.

Neal:dude:


----------

